# Tough paper removal



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Guys the paper to remove is a cloth type paper. We've tried this type before & used Diff & was an extremely slow process. Any quicker ways to get the glue to release??? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use the paper tiger and just hot water. If its thicker paper use a razor blade and score the paper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nothing less than heavy duty toxic solvents will release most *GLUES*

However, if it was hung with wallcovering *PASTE*, try peeling the fabric off the backing dry, and then attacking the backing with your favorite stripper.

If the fabric does NOT pull off the backing, just keep soaking it until it is drenched and your solution can rewet the *PASTE*.

With a better description of what this "cloth type paper" is, someone may be able to better offer a solution.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Don't forget that you can wrap the walls in plastic after they're thoroughly saturated. That way, you're letting the stripper do the work for you without having to constantly re-wet the surface. 

In another context, I could easily be banned for what I just wrote in that last sentence. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks:thumbsup: yea I wish I knew what kind of paper it is but you know how commercial office work is, nobody knows. There are no layers to pull off so I think I'll try soaking & covering with plastic. wood Dif be best to use for soaking or just hot water?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Not knowing or seeing or touching the paper either. But beingnqnxommercial guy. We rip it off. And patch up the drywall if it comes off with it,


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scannell Painting said:


> Thanks:thumbsup: yea I wish I knew what kind of paper it is but you know how commercial office work is, nobody knows. There are no layers to pull off so I think I'll try soaking & covering with plastic. wood Dif be best to use for soaking or just hot water?


Well HOPEFULLY someone hung it with a STRIPPABLE paste, which means you MIGHT be able to rip it off with little to no damage. But the stars have to align perfectly for that to happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never, or hardly ever, seen walls sized or primed for paper. It goes right on the rock 99 percent of the time.
Do these stripping methods have any merits at all if the paper is hung on the bare rock?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oden said:


> I've never, or hardly ever, seen walls sized or primed for paper. It goes right on the rock 99 percent of the time.
> Do these stripping methods have any merits at all if the paper is hung on the bare rock?


No...


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

I know the walls were prepped right before papering. We've removed a ton of paper in this bldg. all commercial 54" vinyl & it comes right off. But the bigwigs offices are some type fabric almost string. I'm hoping the total saturation with plastic covering will do the trick.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> I've never, or hardly ever, seen walls sized or primed for paper. It goes right on the rock 99 percent of the time.
> Do these stripping methods have any merits at all if the paper is hung on the bare rock?



All bets are off when it's paper directly over rock. 5% of the time, I get lucky and it'll strip. The other 95%, I suggest either a wallpaper they can live with, skimming & painting if they can't, re-rock with 1/4" rock overtop, or tear the damn wall out and start again, (in that order).


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

